# snails in terrarium??



## chondro1 (Dec 5, 2005)

I have 2 Intermedius terrariums set up both planted with the same plants from reputiable places, I have small worms, and very small snails in my tanks, what gives? where are they comming from? any help would be appreciated.

thanks 
Mike Kruml


----------



## Alan (Jan 12, 2005)

Worms and snails can be in your substrate material - or more likely entered with plants or leaves that were introduced into the viv. I know of no solution for worms (other than removing all that you see. If you put a small water dish (like a condiment cup) with 1/4" of water in the viv - snails may enter the dish and drown.


----------



## Josh_Leisenring (Jun 19, 2005)

I, myself, have been dealing with snails and worms in my some of my tanks. Common worms generally aren't harmful to the frogs, though nemerteans will compete with the frogs for FFs and springtails, so they can be a pest. Snails generally aren't directly harmful to frogs either, but they can be potential vectors for disease and parasites. I've also had them eat frog eggs, so any tank that has snails requires egg removal as soon as possible, as far as I'm concerned. As Alan already stated, they probably just came in with your substrate and/or plants, and there's not much that I know of that can be done to completely eliminate them beyond a complete teardown of the viv and sterilization (of the materials, not yourself), which is a bit extreme. So far, I've just been pulling out any worms/snails that I see, and while this can be a bit tedious, I find it preferable to dismantling a beautiful, well-established viv. Sorry I can't offer much more than that, but I wish you luck with your frogs!  

- Josh


----------



## chondro1 (Dec 5, 2005)

thanks for the replys

Mike


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

remove the inhabitants for a few days and fill the tank (flood) it to the level of the substrate and add a nice chunk of dry ice. Seal the tank overnight. The CO2 will kill the snails. The plants will be fine.

You likely will need to repeat in a week after the snail eggs that were in the tank hatch.

S


----------

